

The day that Google Drive broke my trust - bcn
http://pandodaily.com/2013/02/19/the-day-that-google-drive-broke-my-trust/

======
rvanniekerk
Turns out the author of this article is actually 100% at fault. He actually
pasted a link to the google doc publicly on one of his posts then scratched
his head wondering how people were requesting access to this so called
"private" doc.

Whoops!

